# Only 1 More Day...



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Only one more day and then I'm off work for 70 days!!!

YeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Been a long time coming and many many many trips across the world, but I'm ready to get some real family time with the DW and 2 boys.

You won't be seeing me online like normal this summer, but when I'm in town I'll catch up.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

It sounds like you deserve it. Your kids will never forget this time with you. Enjoy. At over 11600 post your computer probably knows how to post for you while your gone.







Have a great time.

Brad


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

OC wishing you and yours the best summer ever!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We'll miss ya' OC but we know you'll be having GREAT family time!!!! Take time out to BE AWARE, take lots of pictures, and check in now and then if you think of it.

See you in September!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

What?? No laptop on your vacation? (can't blame ya....). But do have a good rest!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

May God bless your time together!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

What a well deserved vacation! 
I'll be heading out on my 10+ week vacation next year.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS to you ...... and the family







for having you around for the summer !! ENJOY !!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> CONGRATS to you ...... and the family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2!!! Have a great summer!


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats Jim,
Have a great time, rest, relax, don't think about work (like that'll happen - you've had "short-timers" for at least a month now).








We'll try to keep the place runnin while you're gone.

JS


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

4H1DinaOB said:


> Congrats Jim,
> Have a great time, rest, relax, don't think about work (like that'll happen - you've had "short-timers" for at least a month now).
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...can I just forward all my email/phone calls to you?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a great summer Jim!
I can't wait to hear all about it, so take lots of notes and photos too!

Enjoy!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bradnjess said:


> It sounds like you deserve it. Your kids will never forget this time with you. Enjoy. At over 11600 post your computer probably knows how to post for you while your gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flew back to Portland tonight from Sacramento....which puts me over 110,000 flight miles this year alone. That is a lot of miles in 5 1/2 months.

I'm ready to relax...

Of course on Saturday (1st official day) I get on a flight. This time with my DW (no kids) and we're off to the house in Zihuatanejo. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH......Mr. Corona and I are planning to hang out a lot.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Of course on Saturday (1st official day) I get on a flight. This time with my DW (no kids) and we're off to the house in Zihuatanejo. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH......Mr. Corona and I are planning to hang out a lot.


Happy honeymooning in Mexico you three!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Of course on Saturday (1st official day) I get on a flight. This time with my DW (no kids) and we're off to the house in Zihuatanejo. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH......Mr. Corona and I are planning to hang out a lot.


Happy honeymooning in Mexico you three!









[/quote]

I'll give it a great effort....


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

70 days....I'm thinking you are gona need to start your own website just to post photos of all your adventures. Well not all your adventures...you are allowed some privacy. Enjoy and relax. What ever you do, don't think about day 70 until the day before.
Brian


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I was talking to your boss yesterday, and told him that it was awfully nice to give you 70 days off. He said *70 days?!?* I gave him _*7 days*_ off! I think the boss wants to talk with you today....


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Happy time off!

Just the flight miles alone sounds crazy. You need a break, and now it IS the last day.

Enjoy.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great sabbatical, Jim!








We'll keep a candle burning in the window for you.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Have a great sabbatical ... it's a wonderful thing.

Ed


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow that sounds like a great time







I sure do hope you enjoy it!

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just got back from my "goodbye" lunch...I'm done...









Whew....feels almost unreal knowing I have no work related things to do for >2 months.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nope - just just packing and popping and primping and then a bit more pooping (Say hi to my friend Mr. Corona







)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Nope - just just packing and popping and primping and then a bit more pooping (Say hi to my friend Mr. Corona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll make sure to say hello to him for you.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

nonny said:


> May God bless your time together!


AMEN! I was thinking the exact same thing.








Enjoy yourself & your family .....Good for all of you!

Tami


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Jim, my long lost PNW friend, Tracey and I wish you all the best!! Hope you enjoy safe travels, wonderful family experiences and most importantly lots of relaxation! If your travels take you out this way, look us up! Enjoy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ARzark said:


> Jim, my long lost PNW friend, Tracey and I wish you all the best!! Hope you enjoy safe travels, wonderful family experiences and most importantly lots of relaxation! If your travels take you out this way, look us up! Enjoy


Sure missed you guys at the last Rally. And where have you been in the forum...very quite indeed.

We're not headed towards your neck of the woods, but would have contacted you for sure if we were.

Hope everything is working out for you and your family after the big move.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....ENJOY for sure!!!!







I know all of your family will enjoy the time as much as you will.....we'll all figure out this "Outbacker" thing while you're gone









Hope to see a few pictures of all the fun when you return!

See you in September at the very least!









Tricia, Gordon, Robert & Jesse


----------

